# Sensor de torque con un motor de CD



## amg123 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Necesito medir torque y se me ha ocurrido hacerlo con un motor de CD midiendo su corriente con una resistencia.
Que tan fiable es mi sistema?
Alguien me puede dar alguna recomendación?

El motor que planeo usar es un motor de CD de imán permanente de uno 5-12V.

Saludos!!

AMG


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2009)

Hola
[/COLOR] 
Si es confiable el medir el torque de un motor de DC por medio de una resistencia en serie con este.

Debe ser de muy bajo valor para no afectar al motor.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## radni (Oct 8, 2009)

Tenes que saber primero la relación I respecto de T y compensarla ya que solamente es lineal a bajos valores de corriente.
Normalmente T= K.I en donde K es función de las caracteristicas del bobinado del motor (diámetro del rotor, longitud de las espiras, corriente que las atraviesan y flujo magnetico total)
Lo mejor es trazar la curva de torque/corriente usando un freno de Pronyy hacer la tabla I= KT


----------

